# VISIO Shapes



## Earlyadopt (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone have the standard Visio stencil shapes for the DirecTV enviornment?

If so, would you be ready to share them with ME.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't even understand the question:nono:


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe he means Vizio? After that I don't know. What is meant by stencil shapes, maybe HD test patterns?


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

Some info here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=146900

Doctor j


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I had some compiled from others, I will look later tomorrow and see if I can find them again. no promises.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

leww37334 said:


> Maybe he means Vizio? After that I don't know. What is meant by stencil shapes, maybe HD test patterns?


Microsoft Visio, a graphing program. Good for floor plans, network diagrams, etc...


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I cannot find the ones I had, sorry.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Do you mean flowchart symbols? I think www.microsoft.com would have templates you could download: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/CT102115841033.aspx


----------



## Earlyadopt (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the help so far. You are right I'm looking for the Microsoft Visio stencils/shapes.

This is a great start so far.

Thanks and keep those shapes coming.


----------



## Earlyadopt (Jan 20, 2007)

While I have found a few shapes for DirecTV items, like the HR20-700, I'm looking for the good version of a 5LNB dish etc. I figured if I am going to build a diagram of my system I want good icons .

Thanks


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Earlyadopt - you can use GIFs in your Visio files. Just get a GIF or JPG from the web and use that in your Visio.


----------

